# Int Op selection 2012



## AnaCanada (10 Sep 2012)

I can't find any updated information on Int Op.

I just had my interview and the interviewer gave me no timeline on when I will hear back about the trade. I am currently CTing from Res F Bosn to Reg F Int Op. Will there be a selection board meeting this year? Does anyone know how many people/CTs they are taking in? Is the trade flush? 

Any (current) information/guesses/hunches/rumors would be helpful.

Thanks!


----------



## The_Falcon (11 Sep 2012)

AnaCanada said:
			
		

> I can't find any updated information on Int Op.
> 
> I just had my interview and the interviewer gave me no timeline on when I will hear back about the trade. I am currently CTing from Res F Bosn to Reg F Int Op. Will there be a selection board meeting this year? Does anyone know how many people/CTs they are taking in? Is the trade flush?
> 
> ...



How did you get an interview?  According to the SIP there are no spots for untrained CT's.


----------



## George Wallace (11 Sep 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> How did you get an interview?  According to the SIP there are no spots for untrained CT's.



That being said, it looks highly unlikely (s)he will be getting a file put before the Selection Board.  I believe the current number of CTs to INT OP are 10 per year, drawn from PRes INT OPs, with a preference being for people with a Tour under their belt in Trade.


----------



## blacktriangle (12 Sep 2012)

That would certainly reflect what I have seen as well. 

So to the OP - you might want a back up plan.


----------



## AnaCanada (12 Sep 2012)

Harsh, thanks for the vote of confidence strangers..

What is SIP? Considering I am a reserve boatswain with 3 years of full-time sailing under her belt, no tours (although I am DAG Green and on the volunteer list), and no previous Int experience I suppose I am not a very competitive candidate - nonetheless I don't believe that makes me incapable of doing well in the trade. 

Doesn't my file have to be seen by the selection board, even if unworthy? Or is there someone that weeds through them all prior to the board sitting?


----------



## DAA (12 Sep 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> How did you get an interview?  According to the SIP there are no spots for untrained CT's.



Which SIP are you looking at?


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> Which SIP are you looking at?



This one http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/parra_psr_bpd/SIP_Regf_12_13_b.xls



			
				AnaCanada said:
			
		

> Harsh, thanks for the vote of confidence strangers..
> 
> What is SIP? Considering I am a reserve boatswain with 3 years of full-time sailing under her belt, no tours (although I am DAG Green and on the volunteer list), and no previous Int experience I suppose I am not a very competitive candidate - nonetheless I don't believe that makes me incapable of doing well in the trade.
> 
> Doesn't my file have to be seen by the selection board, even if unworthy? Or is there someone that weeds through them all prior to the board sitting?



Strategic Intake Plan, basically how many spots are open for any given trade according to method of entry (CT trained, CT untrained, RegF OT etc.)  According to the link I posted, there are zero positions for CT Untrained.  It doesn't appear to get updated though.


----------



## DAA (12 Sep 2012)

Hatchet Man said:
			
		

> This one http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/parra_psr_bpd/SIP_Regf_12_13_b.xls
> 
> Strategic Intake Plan, basically how many spots are open for any given trade according to method of entry (CT trained, CT untrained, RegF OT etc.)  According to the link I posted, there are zero positions for CT Untrained.  It doesn't appear to get updated though.



I wouldn't count on those numbers....  and your correct, it doesn't get updated.  It appears that CT is only available to PRes Int Ops this FY.

Have a look at this DWAN link for more info --->  http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/psel/edustd/english/ES_REGF_E_INT_OP_00099.doc


----------



## Journeyman (12 Sep 2012)

AnaCanada said:
			
		

> Harsh, thanks for the vote of confidence strangers..


You asked for information, not hugs. Sorry it wasn't as rosy as you'd hoped.    :


----------



## AnaCanada (12 Sep 2012)

ok, I'm asking for hugs now  

Additionally, the internal intake number is 40 but CT (T) intake is 14. How are the other 26 spots accounted for?

I do meet the entry standards for the trade, although now I will look into a re-muster into PRes Int Op. Think a re-muster while I have an ongoing CT would affect things?

Thanks btw, this is really helpful information


----------



## The_Falcon (12 Sep 2012)

DAA said:
			
		

> I wouldn't count on those numbers....  and your correct, it doesn't get updated.  It appears that CT is only available to PRes Int Ops this FY.
> 
> Have a look at this DWAN link for more info --->  http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/downloads/psel/edustd/english/ES_REGF_E_INT_OP_00099.doc



Yeah grabbed the wrong link 
http://cmp-cpm.forces.mil.ca/dgmp/dpgr/engraph/reports/description_e.asp?sec=2&report=bpd

SIP Scorecard is what I meant to grab, its current as of 31 July, and still show 0 CT(U) spots.  


			
				AnaCanada said:
			
		

> ok, I'm asking for hugs now
> 
> Additionally, the internal intake number is 40 but CT (T) intake is 14. How are the other 26 spots accounted for?
> 
> ...



The other spots are RegF OT's


----------

